# Background processes LIMIT!



## catch_doon (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all,

In the setting options if I change the "no of background processes" from STANDARD LIMIT to maximum 2 processes like in the screenshot, how does it affect the phone?

Changing the background processes option affects my phone how?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pennycake (Dec 19, 2012)

It will allow only two processes to be run in the background, any others will be shut down instead of kept in memory.

I wouldn't mess with things you're not sure about unless you need to. If you're constantly running out of RAM this might be one thing to help, but otherwise, no reason to bother.


----------



## catch_doon (Dec 19, 2012)

Pennycake said:


> It will allow only two processes to be run in the background, any others will be shut down instead of kept in memory.
> 
> I wouldn't mess with things you're not sure about unless you need to. If you're constantly running out of RAM this might be one thing to help, but otherwise, no reason to bother.

Click to collapse



Yes,I only did that cuz I have 768mb ram out of which only 583 mb is available to me.so this should help me with it. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## burst24 (Dec 20, 2012)

You already have plenty of much free memory. Android doesn't work like windows os. Android is built to have every usually used app loaded in memory for fast loading. If you put a limit, many of your apps will stop working and you'll face poor performance.


----------



## catch_doon (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## vagosofron (Dec 21, 2012)

So if we choose "no progress" it will slightly affect the performance, but also increase battery life, correct?


----------



## dancrow (Dec 21, 2012)

I use these option a lot. I didn't find any problems.
But .....
How can be set to more than 4, let say 8 background process ?


----------



## catch_doon (Jan 3, 2013)

You can't! Max is 4, or else go for the standard limit option. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

best to keep at standard.I know this is old post but should still apply!


----------



## chankeypathak (Aug 31, 2014)

catch_doon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the setting options if I change the "no of background processes" from STANDARD LIMIT to maximum 2 processes like in the screenshot, how does it affect the phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are so many wrong answers to this topic.

Setting this option forces Android to stop each process as soon as it is empty (that is, when no services are started and no activities are on screen for that app).

To be clear: this option won't stop apps that would normally run in the background from doing so. Your mail client will still run periodically to check mail, if it's configured to do that. Apps that use Google Cloud Messaging to receive push messages from Internet servers (such as Gmail and Facebook) will still be able to do so. The option would be better named "Cached background process limit", since it limits apps that would otherwise show up with that label in the apps manager.

Next time each app needs to start, Android has to load the app from storage, from scratch. This uses more power and takes longer than running it again when the process was in memory. This doesn't just mean when you start an activity from that app deliberately; it also means the email client has to be loaded afresh each time it wants to check email. Over time this can build up to a huge battery drain.

Because this is a development option, it can also trigger rare bugs in certain apps, and those apps' developers may not be keen to fix them. One example is that, on Nexus devices running 4.2.2, when this option is on, the in-built Calendar app will keep restarting itself with this option set, because stopping the cached background process causes the calendar's content provider to be removed, which causes a loop of services restarting each other to check for calendar updates. If this happens, the loop will run down your battery very quickly.


----------



## gremy1987 (Sep 21, 2015)

chankeypathak said:


> There are so many wrong answers to this topic.
> 
> Setting this option forces Android to stop each process as soon as it is empty (that is, when no services are started and no activities are on screen for that app).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm just a regular user so I only will track about my experience with this.
I was set the 2 background processes because my phone was getting hot and also it has son low performance because of that, when I change to the two processes limit I've seen some improvement in temperature as well in performance wich become more batery life was well.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaykaoneplus (Feb 21, 2017)

That is right to some extent limiting the processes saves battery as well but again it all depends on your usage .. its better you force stop the apps you dont use .. and keep it to standard limit..


----------



## MkN8 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello all
For me my phone Nokia 8 facing a fast drain battery, when I changed it to 4 background process limit I get improve battery life without effect on performance of the phone.

Note (before set the background process limit): The image of the camera of my phone often flaming (shaking and still) , don't know if it hardware or software fault. I think it's the reason for draining battery.


----------

